# Drunk Video Thread



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

There just needs to be one of these. I may start us off... I don't know yet. I'm contemplating  I think I'll create a drunk questionnaire for people to answer when they's impaired xD lol. I will sincerely try to make sure there are no typos, lol. 

1. What are you drinking?

2. Have you smoked anything tonight?

3. What is your drinking/smoking limit?

4. How many clouds are in the sky?

5. Did you feel bad for Simba when Mufasa died?

6. Are you listening to any music right now? 

7. Do you think people's true colors come out when they're impaired?

8. Do you like diet drinks?

9. Is bitchez trippin?

10. Bite your lip! Did you feel it? 

11. What food sounds good right now?

12. Would you say you feel more dead than alive right now?

13. What's your favorite cartoon?

14. Sniff your pits. What do you think?

15. Have you ever painted while drunk or high?

16. What is the answer to this equation: 2(7.74 + 2.26) + 1.5(17 + 4) = x

17. Are you seeing double yet?

18. Why did you decide to drink?

19. Do you like your job?

20. Do you think you'll regret having done this later on? 

21. What do you wish you were doing right now?

22. If you had to choose which animal is cooler, would you choose a gopher or a deer?

23. How many pairs of shoes do you own?

24. Do you think you can sing?

25. Who's your daddy?

26. How many are you down right now?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

AHahah great idea but I wouldn't post it if I did it =P

Also I couldn't find a drunk thread on the spam forum so I'm posting here.

Hello!! ^_____^

Edit: You should totally start this off ^_~ I also tried the math one but my attention span is fail right now.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Spades said:


> AHahah great idea but I wouldn't post it if I did it =P
> 
> Also I couldn't find a drunk thread on the spam forum so I'm posting here.
> 
> Hello!! ^_____^


Lol, yayyyyy! Drunk Spades


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Lol, yayyyyy! Drunk Spades


I have no idea why I'm on PerC and not sleeping @[email protected]

But yay no typos!!


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Spades said:


> I have no idea why I'm on PerC and not sleeping @[email protected]


That makes two of us.

But I get to see a thread from @Ace Face before I ever go off to sleep, so that's worth all the lack of z's right there.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Longdove said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> But I get to see a thread from @Ace Face before I ever go off to sleep, so that's worth all the lack of z's right there.


Lol... is that a slam against my sexy avatar?


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Lol... is that a slam against my sexy avatar?


That's a praise at you ruling everything you touch.

And I just saw the thing about your oil paints in an uncomfortable place in the other thread HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Judge us, don't care!

Reporting in high as fuck.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Um its pretty obvious that the answer to the math question IS x. It says so right there. (=x)

Or at least thats what my brain thought of right away....

<<<<not even drunk.....but should be


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Also, there is a pretty awesome vid of me completely wasted in my "I love you" phase as my friends like to call it. I might post it later.

At least Im not an angry drunk!! ^_^


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

12 posts and only 1 video. Kudos to the actual poster. 

Is this one of those high school dare things? Get people to post drunk videos of themselves and then laugh about it secretly .. huh @Ace Face


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Jawz said:


> 12 posts and only 1 video. Kudos to the actual poster.
> 
> Is this one of those high school dare things? Get people to post drunk videos of themselves and then laugh about it secretly .. huh @Ace Face


I want to see who's brave enough not to be ashamed. Most of us have had alcohol before sans some youngins  It's not as if most of us haven't been there at one point or another. For me, it's about freedom and embracing oneself at all times


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Dashing said:


> Judge us, don't care!
> 
> Reporting in high as fuck.


You guys are so drunk it sounds like you're speaking another language!


Take note ---> ...now we wait for whoever can't tell I'm making a bad joke. Use your mouse.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I want to see who's brave enough not to be ashamed. Most of us have had alcohol before sans some youngins  It's not as if most of us haven't been there at one point or another. For me, it's about freedom and embracing oneself at all times


But .. but .. I feel left out  I've never drank and probably never will


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Jawz said:


> But .. but .. I feel left out  I've never drank and probably never will


Try some NyQuil next time you're sick... **close enough**


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd do this if I wasn't on medication.


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay PerC, are you ready for this?????

Im obviously a lover not a fighter! <3


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Come on guys dont leave me looking like the only one whos been a drunken idiot around here.....Post!!


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Middle of next week I _should_ have one posted.


----------

